# mudlite vs superlite vs 589



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i need new back tires soon, fronts are about 85% rears are about 35%. i have 26" mudlights now, and as much as the ride well, i am not overly impressed with how they wear and how easy they are to damage. so... i want upgrade, but i dont want to buy a whole set of tires cause im not that rich! so i was thinkling of getting a pair of super grip super lights in a matching size, as i've heard they are tougher than the mudlights. either that or i want a pair of 589m/s in a matching size and ill rock mismatched tires till my front wear out. how do the 589's compare to the mudlights in the mud? im not too concerned about how either ride on hardpack or at speed, im sure they are all decent. and does anyone have experience with super lights? where to buy? how they perform?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I ran 589's on my Honda all the way around, to me they are the best overall tire you can by if like to trail ride and some mud. They wear good and not to ruff when ridin


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

my buddy runs a set of 589's he has had em for like 4 years and they still have 30-40% tread, and we do quite a bit of backroad gravel cruisin. he usually has no problems in the mud or snow either.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

also, where is the best place to buy tires in canada


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't my friend, LOL, I ordered mine threw atvdirect.com


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

What part of Canada? Vinnie at Excel Auto in Stonewall Manitoba has the best deals and he does ship Canada wide! tell him I sent you!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

Mudforce said:


> What part of Canada? Vinnie at Excel Auto in Stonewall Manitoba has the best deals and he does ship Canada wide! tell him I sent you!


vancouver island area. ill look them up, thanks. i think im pretty set on some 589's.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

almost bought a set of used 589s off a guy . had cuts and scrapes all over them ,were four years old. still held air with no plugs or patches. so i would say by the way they went through the mud and and how he treated them they were a good tire. he went everywhere with them .


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

blue beast said:


> almost bought a set of used 589s off a guy . had cuts and scrapes all over them ,were four years old. still held air with no plugs or patches. so i would say by the way they went through the mud and and how he treated them they were a good tire. he went everywhere with them .


sounds like the tire for me :rockn:


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Had some 589's on the old honda rincon. They where abused and rode on pavement and everything. tons of miles on them. They last forever. I'd say they where alot better than mudlights for sure.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i still cant decide. i need to order tires soon, but im having the hardest time deciding which ones. i was set on a pair of 26" 589's to replace my worn out rear mudlites. but now i definetly want to go to a 27" tire as i think it will suit my riding style/terrain well. due to the sra getting high centered easy, i want a very aggresive tire, but not something that will dig straight down. i guess that means a tire with a wide/flat profile. i was originally thinking a set of bi/tri claws would do me good, but im having trouble finding them for a decent deal, and the few pics i've seen of them mounted, they dont look that flat. not sure?? i saw a pic of a set of 27" swamp foxes and they looked really wide and flat, but i dont hear about them much so i dont know how they perform.......HELP!!! wish i had a bigger bank accont, i'd buy them all. 589's, zilla's, mudbugs, swampfox, silverback, claws, etc etc..... so many choices.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i ran the swamp fox pluse 28s on my honda and i loved them and they wear like iron and yes they r a really flat running tire. i run outlaws now cuz im more of a mud runner mud the swamp foxes pulled good but not like a outlaw


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

here is a pic of them on my old honda


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

got any pics that show the rear tire profile a little better? would you say that they pulled better than a mudlite?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Dont buy either of them! Waste of money. Get you some zillas.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nah i dont have any rear shots. but yes they do alot better than the mudlites. around here we call mudlites mudflats cuz everyone that has them that rides with us has them full of plugs cuz they keep punching wholes in them. my neighbor has a 420 like mine but he had the mudlites and couldnt go through what i could.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

man i had a set of 30 mudlite xxl's and i followed guys with laws and zilla's all day long never had any problems.. 589's are heavy from what i understand .. but like said above they are tough and last forever ... but zilla's are a good tire too .. flip a quarter and go with it .. thats what i did when i decided to buy my terminators and man i'm happier than a fat kid with some cake


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

zilla's dont come 12" wide. and i hear they like to dig as opposed to pull.


----------

